
USB Killer 2 - tomkwok
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/usb-killer--2#
======
DanBC
It's probably better to open the case, remove the ports, cut the traces, then
re-seal the case with security screws and tamper resistant seals.

I'm gently worried about their design for production. That prototype PCB looks
pretty tight for machine production.

Be interesting to see how customs react after cooking a computer.

EDIT: The promo2 video (Wife finds USB stick of photos you'd rather she didn't
see) is a baffling angle to take.

EDIT: Promo3 video is equally weird (hitchhiking woman is locked in a car and
then mugged at knifepoint), and is probably going to cause some difficulties
in marketing in the EU / US.

~~~
gus_massa
The use case of the promo1 video doesn't look very promising. If some thugs
kidnap you, and you break their computers, then they will get angry and
explain that to you thoughtfully.

------
valdiorn
I've watched all the video, still can't understand why I would want this.

Why would I want a device that breaks my computer?

------
rand0mized
Funny thing... If something is Russian it always goes down to burning
something to the ground.

